# my pups adult k9's are coming in but his baby k9's are still in.



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 5 month old gsd and i was looking in his mouth and realized that his adult k9's are coming in but his baby k9's are still there is this normal the rest of his baby teeth fell out then the adult one's came in if any one has info I would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

Contact your vet. ecco lost all of her teeth as the new ones came in except for one k9. The new k9 came in and pushed the baby tooth to the side. I gave it time to see if it would come out on its own. It didn't and it started to change colors (darkening) and possibly causing pain so we went to the vet and he popped it out.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My pup did this too. She had one stuck in there for about a month before if finally popped out. It'll get or look a little darker than the new tooth but it should fall out on it's own in a few days or wks.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta still had baby canines in when the adult ones started coming in but after couple of weeks they fell out and luckily there were no issues. 
there is a puppy on here (Ike) who had to wear "braces" when his adult teeth started growing. he is "good as new" now.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for the info i will keep an eye on it if they don't fall out on there own in a week or two ill take him to the vet.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think it took Zeva about a month to lose that tooth and then it just popped out on the floor in front of me. I was relieved. it was her last one. Now she's got her huge spankin WHITE teeth


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

playing tug helps get those little teeth out too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If the baby teeth are not coming out I would go to the vet. Retained baby teeth can cause the adult teeth to come in crooked or in the wrong place which could cause other problems with the mouth.
I had a foster dog once who had retained baby teeth (at about 8-10 months old) and in some places he had double teeth, in others the adult tooth had never come in and there was only a baby tooth in that spot...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> If the baby teeth are not coming out I would go to the vet. Retained baby teeth can cause the adult teeth to come in crooked or in the wrong place which could cause other problems with the mouth.
> I had a foster dog once who had retained baby teeth (at about 8-10 months old) and in some places he had double teeth, in others the adult tooth had never come in and there was only a baby tooth in that spot...


I sure hope that since the end of April, the teeth issue has resolved.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, hopefully all is resolved by now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh sorry I missed the date, it was showing up as new for some reason.


----------



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, last night I noticed lilly's lower "fangs" erupting through just on the inside of her baby teeth. She is about 5 months now, seems like she is right on track!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

same here but baby teeth still there as well...


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Now she's got her huge spankin WHITE teeth


 Panzer's grown up teeth look hilarious. His baby teeth were so small and now his big teeth are so big! On the front bottoms he has a couple of babies left behind the adults so we're keeping an eye on them.

PS - I'm glad to see a resurrected thread from April because I wasn't at this forum then!


----------

